# The Suprising Unknown History of the NRA.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

For nearly a century after, its founding in 1871, the National Rifle Association was among America's foremost *pro-gun control* organizations.

It is hard to believe that the NRA was committed to gun-control laws for most of the 20th century-helping to write most of the federal laws restricting gun use until the 1980's.
The Suprising Unknown History of the NRA | Alternet

The 1934 NRA President Karl T. Frederick was instrumental in getting the National Firearms Act of 1934 enacted.

Frederick described his active role in helping pass D.C.'s then-recent(1934), ultra-stringent gun controls. Having helped enact gun control legislation was a matter of pride for NRA's president.

Frederick also believed that the States could ban firearms without violating the Second Amendment.

Frederick never believed in the general practice of carrying weapons. I seldom carry one. ... I do not believe in the general promiscuous toting of guns. I think it should be sharply restricted and only under licenses.
1934 NFA HEARINGS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Political Correctness has been an idiotic ideal, not just nowadays, but all through history.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Political Correctness has been an idiotic ideal, not just nowadays, but all through history.


The 1934 act was influenced by more than PC. It was the (as usual delayed) reaction to the sharply increased violence of Prohibition. The amendment had just been repealed, but its influence had not.

[ref: "Last Call" - 'The Rise and Fall of Prohibition' by Daniel Okrent. An interesting read, if you're of a mind.]


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> For nearly a century after, its founding in 1871, the National Rifle Association was among America's foremost *pro-gun control* organizations.
> 
> It is hard to believe that the NRA was committed to gun-control laws for most of the 20th century-helping to write most of the federal laws restricting gun use until the 1980's.
> The Suprising Unknown History of the NRA | Alternet
> ...


Is this you saying this or the object of your post? The reason I ask is that it appears this is your opinion since there are no quotation marks present.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Frederick was a bad apple in sheep's clothing that served an injustice to the NRA and to law abiding citizens of the US everywhere, especially D.C. The NRA has always been from it's creation a pro-second amendment and pro-constitution organization.

A main tenant among many was the creation of gun clubs to provide adult citizens and youth alike the means to excel in marksmanship in case they were ever called to war:

National Rifle Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Articles such as these are brought by the anti-gun, anti-NRA crowd to purport that somehow the NRA was until just recently a pro regulation firearms organization.

"For most of its history, the NRA supported gun control laws and did not see government as the enemy".

That's because the Government was not as pro-active(especially the Democrats in government) to abridge 2nd amendment rights. Exactly what gun control laws are they referring to other than the Firearms act of 1934?

If it were not for the NRA we would all be in a position by Federal Law as introduced by(Feinstein, Schumer, Boxer, McCarthy to name a few, to be relegated and on par with California, NY, MA, MD, NJ and Conn.

The current NRA has it right in this fight, and I'm the NRA and I guess it's time to make further donation for the cause of freedom. "From my cold dead hands" Charlton Heston, God Bless him.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

* I seldom carry one. ... I do not believe in the general promiscuous toting of guns. I think it should be sharply restricted and only under licenses.*



SouthernBoy said:


> Is this you saying this or the object of your post? The reason I ask is that it appears this is your opinion since there are no quotation marks present.


No its not my opinion it is Mr. Frederick's..... I copied it from the below link.... Sorry for the no quotation marks....
1934 NFA HEARINGS


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> * I seldom carry one. ... I do not believe in the general promiscuous toting of guns. I think it should be sharply restricted and only under licenses.*
> 
> No its not my opinion it is Mr. Frederick's..... I copied it from the below link.... Sorry for the no quotation marks....
> 1934 NFA HEARINGS


I thought that was the case having read a lot of your posts. Thanks for the getback.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> The 1934 act was influenced by more than PC. It was the (as usual delayed) reaction to the sharply increased violence of Prohibition. The amendment had just been repealed, but its influence had not.
> 
> [ref: "Last Call" - 'The Rise and Fall of Prohibition' by Daniel Okrent. An interesting read, if you're of a mind.]


I was born in 1938, to parents married since 1922.
I heard an awful lot about Prohibition, while I was growing up. I know its history quite well.
My father still trekked to Fulton County (NY) to buy booze, two or three times a year, just as he had while Prohibition was still in force.

There is an organization, Law Enforcement Against Prohibition (LEAP), which seeks to legalize most recreational drugs on the grounds that, just as in liquor Prohibition, making popular substances illegal only creates illegal means of distribution and sales, and their attendant, inter-gang crime and violence. My friend, Norm Stamper, is one of LEAP's most popular speakers.
(Funny: Both LEAP and Norm himself don't seem to recognize "gun control" as a form of prohibition.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

LEAP | Law Enforcement Against Prohibition


----------

